# Adult Male Leuc lost lower limb of rear leg



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

I was shocked to notice that my male leuc was missing his lower rear right limb. Immediately put him in quarantine. Appears to have an infection. Read in another post that it could be "jungle rot". The moss is moist but not overly wet. Is this possible? How do I treat it? Do I use a sulfur related product or Metronidazole(flagyl)? Afraid it may be too late even though he is still lively and eating.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Can post a picture of him? Would be very helpful.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I would contact Dr. Frye


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

Colleen53 said:


> Can post a picture of him? Would be very helpful.


Yes I will post one today. Thanks.


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

Hers's the picture. I get sick looking at it. What a shame this had to happen. Proud father of 50 or so tads and froglets since July. Is it possible that the female just became too aggresive in her mating desires with him and decided to bite his foot off? When I took him out of the main tank she was on his back in a typical pre-mating gesture. Anyone have any ideas on treating him?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a male pumilio missing his right front foot due to a careless previous owner. I think it was caught in the deli cup. Anyway, he is still thriving after almost 2 yrs now, if it's any consolation.

I hope the best for your Leuc - he'll adjust, I think.

Leucs rock!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, contact Dr Frye and see what he says


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

omg.. poor little guy.

Here's a link to Dr Frye's website. His contact info is on there. Email him some pics. 

Frye Brothers' Frogs


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Being in AZ I would get a hold of Dr. Wright.

48o-275-7o17
Arizona Exotic Animal Hospital


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies. Dr Frye was kind enough to reply to my email to him and he suggested using silversulfadiazene lotion once or twice a day until healed. Keith, I'll kept Dr wright in mind if my leuc's wound won't respond to sulfur.


----------



## ronleucs (Jun 15, 2010)

guppygal said:


> I have a male pumilio missing his right front foot due to a careless previous owner. I think it was caught in the deli cup. Anyway, he is still thriving after almost 2 yrs now, if it's any consolation.
> 
> I hope the best for your Leuc - he'll adjust, I think.
> 
> Leucs rock!!


What I understand is if I can get him through this he should again be a happy calling male leuc. If this was an act of me being careless that would be a big surprise to me. I rarely go in their vivarium and take them out for any reason. Holes in the bark and logs that he could possibly get stuck in are sealed by silicon. I don't know maybe I am unknowingly at fault. Hope not but I will check their tank out for possible hidden hazards.


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

It's hard to say how he became injured, unless you actually find the missing limb somewhere. Male leucs, especially in my house, are the greatest of escape artists and I've ended up with more than one Leuc jerky over the years. Your male will do fine as long as he's still eating and calling and doing his thing.

best of luck ~


----------

